# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Lufta e Kosoves, kontribut edhe i Shqiperise (video-dok)

## Jack Watson

*Lufta e Kosoves, kontribut edhe i Shqiperise*

3 vjet më parë, Kosova u shpall shtet i pavarur.

Që të arrihej deri në këtë ditë të ëndërruar, në vitet 1997-1999 u desh të ndërmerrej një luftë e përgjakshme ndaj regjimit serb të pushtimit.

Në Luftën për Çlirimin e Kosovës dhanë kontributin e tyre shqiptarë nga të gjitha trevat shqipfolëse, apo edhe emigrantë të çdolloj kohe në shtete të ndryshme të Botës.

Mes kontributit të përgjithshëm, një ndihmë shumë të çmuar në këtë Luftë kanë dhënë edhe shqiptarët e shtetit amë, Shqipërisë.

Për konjuktura të detyruara të politikës, historitë e këtyre vullnetarëve nga trojet amë, janë mbajtur të fshehta apo edhe gjysmë të fshehta.

Në specialen që do të vazhdojë, përgatitur nga gazetari ynë Ferdinand Dervishi, për herë të parë do të zbulohen historitë personale të disa dëshmorëve, por edhe të disa drejtuesve të kësaj Lufte, që ishin vullnetarë nga shteti amë...

* * * 

*(duhet të jenë edhe tre pjesë të tjera, pasi dokumentari ishte rreth 40 minuta, por vetëm pjesën e parë gjeta në Youtube. Shpresoj të futen edhe pjesët e tjera, sps ishte dokumentar shumë interesant).*

----------


## Gogi

E kam shikuar kete video sot dhe ishte shume emocionuese.

 Pa dyshim qe eshte kontribut edhe i Shqiperise lufta e Kosoves, do te ishte e pa imagjinueshme ne te gjitha aspektet te zhvillohej lufta pa ndihmesen e Shqiperise dhe popullit te saj. Gjithnje ka disa idiot qe mundohen te paraqiten "Patriot" duke bere krahasime mbi shkallen e patriotizmit, mirepo e verteta eshte kjo ..

----------


## Aksinja

Emisioni u dha tek kanali televiziv ABC, me dat 17 shkurt pra me rastin e pavarsisë së Kosovës
Un kam fatin të njof përsonalisht dy nga ish luftëtarë vullnetarë të luftës në Kosovë
*z.Dilaver Goxhaj*, i njohur gjat luftës me emrin Shpëtim Golemi, i cili gjat luftës ka mbajtur detyrën zëvëndës shef i shtabit të përgjithshëm të UÇK-së, 
*z.Adem Shehu*, me pseudonimin Komandanti, pasi gjat luftës ka mbajtur detyrën Komandant i brigadës 153 të UÇK-së

----------


## Aksinja

Z.Dilaver Goxhaj, u lind dhe u rrit në qytetin e Gjirokastrës, oficer  karriere në Ushtrinë Shqipëtare, dal në pencion të parakohshëm me gradën e Kolonelit. 10 vitet e fundit në ushtrin shqipëtare ka kryer detyrën e Shefit të Shtabit të Mbrojtjes Kundërajrore dhe Aviacionit në Akademinë e Shtabit të Përgjithshëm të Ushtrisë Shqiptare. Pesë vjet pas dalies në lirim u paraqit vullnetarisht në ushtrin çlirimtare të kosovës
Z. Adem Shehu, u lind dhe u rrit në qytetin e Tiranës, oficer karriere në Ushtrinë Shqipëtare me gradën e Majorit. Vitet e fundit në Ushtrin Shqipëtare ka kryer detyrën e Shefit të Shtabit të brigadës së Mbrojtjes Kundërajrore të Tiranës. Z. Adem Shehu u shkëput nga rradhët e ushtrisë shqiptare për tu bashkuar me Ushtrin Çlirimtare të Kosovës.

----------


## Mexhi

*

Per mendimin tim, kontributi i shqiptareve te Shqiperise ne luften per clirimin e Kosoves ishte kyc si ne aspektin ushtarak dhe ate civil. Eshte per te te ardhur keq qe sakrifica e tyre shpesh here injorohet, por edhe harrohet.*

----------


## poseidon

> *Lufta e Kosoves, kontribut edhe i Shqiperise*
> 
> 3 vjet më parë, Kosova u shpall shtet i pavarur.
> 
> Që të arrihej deri në këtë ditë të ëndërruar, në vitet 1997-1999 u desh të ndërmerrej një luftë e përgjakshme ndaj regjimit serb të pushtimit.
> 
> Në Luftën për Çlirimin e Kosovës dhanë kontributin e tyre shqiptarë nga të gjitha trevat shqipfolëse, apo edhe emigrantë të çdolloj kohe në shtete të ndryshme të Botës.
> 
> Mes kontributit të përgjithshëm, një ndihmë shumë të çmuar në këtë Luftë kanë dhënë edhe shqiptarët e shtetit amë, Shqipërisë.
> ...



Shum i nderuar,
 eshte pak heret per te dale ne drite keta Heronj. Sepse Qeveria po merret njeher vetem me ata njerez qka ju duhen per propagand.
Haroin e vertet e kan humb nga faqja e dheut kurse kan nxjerr disa heroj qe kan humbe jete Aksidentalisht ne luften e kosoves dhe i kan ba heroj.
Kur te bie kjo qeveria ne kosove qka eshte sote ateher ka mundesi per zbardhjen e historis. Heret eshte njeher, por duhet te dini qe nuk eshte vetem nje nga shqipria i vrar por ka shum.

----------


## Prishtina.C

Kontributi i shqiperis per kosoven ka qen minimale te mos them i pa perfillshem shum me i madhe ka qen kontributi i kosovarve per kroacin ta zem se sa aje i shqiperis per kosoven keshtuqe ka ikur koha kur kosova e bente luften me pushke ndersa shqiperia e pervetsonte me lapse .

----------


## Gogi

> Kontributi i shqiperis per kosoven ka qen minimale te mos them i pa perfillshem shum me i madhe ka qen kontributi i kosovarve per kroacin ta zem se sa aje i shqiperis per kosoven keshtuqe ka ikur koha kur kosova e bente luften me pushke ndersa shqiperia e pervetsonte me lapse .


Pse na paska qene kontributi i Shqiperise minimal per Kosoven? Konktretizoje pak..!

Nese disa Kosovar paskan luftuar per Kroacine, gje qe eshte e vertet, atehere na trego se a erdhen Kroatet per te luftar per ne kur ne filluam luften dhe si shenje nderi pse nuk na i heqin vizat Kosovarve?

  Ti ja ke fut krejt kot, cdo gje qe ka ndodhur ne Kosove ka kaluar permes Shqipersise, duke filluar nga armet qe ne fillim kane ardhur nga porti i durresit, cdo takim, bazat ushtarake ne Tropoje, ushtrimet dhe te gjitha.

 Mos harro Shqiperia ka qene shtet dhe ka pasur obligime nderkombatere dhe nuk ka mundur qe te kyqet aq direkt, pervec qe te futej ne nje lufte direkte me Serbine, gje qe ska pasur nevoje sepse ka qene pajtim edhe i faktorit te jashtem.

----------


## bili99

Shqiperia e legjitimoi vetveten si nje nene e vertete per Kosoven

Kontributi i Shqiperise nuk ishte " edhe kontributi i Shqiperise" sic eshte ne titull te temes,por gjithmone ka qene, ishte  dhe do te jete Kontributi Themelor per mbijetesen e Kosoves.
Kosova thuajse u cpopullzua per 6 jave...dihet mirefilli se ku gjeti strehen dhe perkrahjen, dihet edhe se nga hyri cdo arme dhe cdo plumb, cdo stervitje,logjistika , por keto as qe mund te shkruhen dhe permenden se e beri trupi per gjymtyren e vet.
Eshte akt i ulet primitivizmi mosmirnjohja dhe bukeshkelja, Shqiperia e kaloi testin dhe e legjitimoi vetveten si nene e vertete,njashtu sic eshte nena e deshmorit ne postimin nises te kesaj teme, nena qe i fali djalin - Astritin Kosoves........ashtu Shqiperia i fali gjak,djerse dhe dije Kosoves  e mbajti gjalle deri me sot, por as sot mos ta rreje kend mendja se Kosova mund te qendroje  si shtet pa Shqiperine.
I thone tu rritet mendja, po eshte Shqiperia trungu ,pa jemi ne degat dhe gjethet, jeton trungu i ngrate edhe pa ca dege dhe gjethe ,po jo ne pa trungun!

Lavdi Deshmoreve te Kombit,Lavdi per se gjalli Nenave te Deshmoreve ,nenave qe i rriten femijet e tyre me lot,gjak,djerse ,fukarallek dhe sakrifica pa fund dhe ne fund ia dhuruan lirise se Kosoves...Lavdi oj nena shqiptare!
Kush e konteston kontributin e Shqiperise per luften clirimtare te Kosoves, le te shihet ne pasqyre dhe le te flasi me ndergjegjen nese e ka, le ta pyes se ku ishte dhe cka i dhuroi luftes per liri , ne kohen kur shume djem te trojeve etnike luftuan deri ne vdekje ne Kosove.

O, Lavdi shqiponjat shqiptare: 

Skerdilajd Llagami-Komandant Shpendi djal i vetem...nga kryeqyteti shqiptar Tirana

Tahir Sinani- Tropoja

Dhe te gjithe Deshmoret  e Kombit......... Lavdi!!!




Re: PERKUSHTIME PERJETESIE
TAHIR SINANI

Nuk shuhet shqiptaria,
qe t'ka ty ne krahror.
O Tahir Sinani !
O vellau deshmor !

O Tahir Tropoja,
vullnetari trim .
O Tahir Kosova,
per liri kushtrim.

O Tahir Presheva,
o i bardhi plis.
O Tahir Tetova ,
djal i Ilirise.

O Tahir Sinani,
si ti nuk ka tjeter.
O Tahir luani.
Djal i Shqipnise Vjeter.

Mbete lule e rralle,
ne kopeshtin e trimnise.
Le amanetin gjalle,
per bashkim t'Shqipnise.

O Tahir Shqipnija ,
amanet per jete.
Per komb je lavdia,
Bashkues i vertete.



Aty ku krisi nje pushke shqiptare ,aty u gjend Tahir Sinani.
Aty ku pat nje lot dhe nje renkim dhimbje shqiptare ,aty shkoi ky idealist i ceshtjes kombetare shqiptare,per tu be nje krah ,per tu dhene zemer dhe takat bashkekombsive te vet.
Nuk deshironte, grada, pllakata, tituj dhe dekorime,perkundrazi deshironte te sheroje plaget kombetare, deshte te qepi harten e grisur te Shqiperise.
Le te jete nje shembull ky atdhetar per ata qe i turren lavdise personale ne emer te pergjithshmes ,ne emer te kombetares pra, ai qe punon ,ai qe lufton dhe ai qe vdes per ceshtjen kombetare i jep kombit dhe nuk merr asnje gje vec vuejtjes dhe barres qe ti lehtesoje ecjen, ai pra nuk thurr lavde per vehte ,ai pra nuk merr ne emer te kombit asnje gje dhe jo as emrin dhe lavdine, i jep emrin dhe lavdine vendit,kombit dhe atdheut.


me nderime per atdhedashurine e pastert ,per te gjallet dhe per deshmoret e kombit,

Xhabiri


Ja nje kenge per deshmorin,kjo me pelqen me se shumeti per kete trim....Lavdi!


GEZUAR PAVARSINE E KOSOVES E DASHUR  SHQIPERI, FESTOFSHIM EDHE BASHKIMIN !!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zl_y8J5nj0

----------


## bili99

Kosove sa ke festuar 3 vjetorin e Pavarsise, qofsh e lire gjithmone !

Ne vazhdim pershendetje me kenge deshmoresh nga bijte e Shqiperise se vertete,ata e deshen Shqiperine me shume se vetveten...LAVDI !

----------


## bili99

Djali i vetem i oxhakut te familjes Aliu, djali nga Poroi i Tetoves ...Lavdi !!!

----------


## bili99

Nga lufta ne lufte bijte e shqipes kishin perzier vendlindjet ,se i takonin nje emri te vetem dhe te shtrenjte - Shqiperise se vertete !

LAVDI !

----------


## bili99

Deshmori i Lirise Kosoves, Ismet Jashari  la pas  pese jetime !..........Lavdi !

----------


## bili99

Djali i vetem nga kryeqyteti i Shqiptarise Tirana ,Skerdi ...........Komandant Shpendi.. e la familjen ne dhimbje te perjetshme per te shuar dhimbjen e roberise se gjysmes kombit-Kosoves........LAVDI !

----------


## Prishtina.C

> Pse na paska qene kontributi i Shqiperise minimal per Kosoven? Konktretizoje pak..!
> 
> Nese disa Kosovar paskan luftuar per Kroacine, gje qe eshte e vertet, atehere na trego se a erdhen Kroatet per te luftar per ne kur ne filluam luften dhe si shenje nderi pse nuk na i heqin vizat Kosovarve?
> 
>   Ti ja ke fut krejt kot, cdo gje qe ka ndodhur ne Kosove ka kaluar permes Shqipersise, duke filluar nga armet qe ne fillim kane ardhur nga porti i durresit, cdo takim, bazat ushtarake ne Tropoje, ushtrimet dhe te gjitha.
> 
>  Mos harro Shqiperia ka qene shtet dhe ka pasur obligime nderkombatere dhe nuk ka mundur qe te kyqet aq direkt, pervec qe te futej ne nje lufte direkte me Serbine, gje qe ska pasur nevoje sepse ka qene pajtim edhe i faktorit te jashtem.



Une e thashe nje te vertet dhe mendimin time te sinqert ndersa ti dhe aje Billi? mund ti thurni lavdi sa te doni shqiperise mirpo e vreteta esht tjeter. Nejse nuk ka rendesi Vete egzistenca e Shqiperis dhe Kosoves si shtete esht nje Nje ndihme e jasht zakonshme per njera tjetren ne te kunderten as njera dhe ase tjetra nuk do te egzistonin sikur te mos  Egzistonte njera.

----------


## bili99

Deshmori nga Gjakova   Fadil Nimani  ne vend qe te jetonte ne ate gjyse liri,ra ne Kumanove per lirine e Ilirides.........Lavdi!!!

----------


## bili99

Gezuar Shqiperi

Nje urim rrin mbi urime,
si bajrak!
Per nje Nene qe n'rrugetime,
na dha gji dhe na dha gjak!

Per nje Nene patakat por,trime .
E pervuejtun dhe zemercoptuar.
Nene Shqiperi per Ty shume URIME !
Me Kosoven u bashkofsh, GEZUAR !

Xh.A


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQUAVP4znsM

----------


## Kanina

lufta e kososves nuk ka qene vetem lufta e kosovareve por ka qene lufta e mbareshqiptareve si atyre te shqiperise maqedonis etj. kush mendn se kosova e beri luften e vetme tregon egoizem te madh. shqiperia vetem ne lufte te drejte perdrejte nuk hyri me serbin sepse te gjitha te tjerat i beri. armet u futen nga shqiperia trajnimi behej nga shqiperia ne shqiperi logjistika nga shqiperia gjithashtu vullanetaret kane qene te shumte dhe oficeret ushtarak te shqiperise kane qene te shumte.
une jam nga vlora di vetem kater vullnetar vlonjat qe kane shkuar ne lufte ne kosov ne ate kohe. por kaq di une. po te llogarisim dhe shume te tjere nga te gjitha rrethet numri ka qene shume here me i madh se sa deklarohet ne ate video.
nje oficer garde ka qene ne kosov(eshte rreth 30 vjec sote) kur me ka folur per ate kohe vetem pak gjera me ka thene. ka treguar se kur u thirr per lufte dhe trajnim nuk dinte se ku po vente dhe pse. askush nuk i kish thene gje thjesht zbatonte urdherat. kur e folen ne komand ate dhe disa te tjere u dhane nje leter per te firmosur pa e lexuar dhe pa ditur se cfare po firmosnin. menjehere  jane futur me pas ne kosov dhe aty kane mare vesh se si ishte puna. aty ka trajnuar kryesisht por edhe ka luftuar. malet e kosoves i njoh me sy mbyllur tha. nuk do ti harroj kurre kosovaret tha qe kur u permendje serbin me goje u derdheshin lotet nga syte aq e madhe ishte dhimbja. 
nje fakt tjeter eshte nje ndodhi ne kukes. ne kohen e luftes vellai nje shokut tim ishte ushtar dhe e kishin cuar ne kufi. ai ka treguar se jane qelluar disa here me sebet ne kufi. njeher serbet kane tentuar te futen brenda kufirit shqiptar sipas ati donin te futeshin dhe te kalonin e ne jug per ti dhe te futeshin serish ne kosov dhe ti dilnin UCK-nga mbas. ne kufi ishin mare masat dhe aty jane masakruar disa kamion plot me ushtare serb llogariten sipas tije rreth 2000. menjeher pas kesaj te gjithe te vraret i kane ngarkuar perseri ne kamiona dhe i kane futur ne kosov dhe me pas i kane deklaruar si te vrare nga UCK(kjo mendoj per te mos futur shqiperin direkt ne lufte)
realisht shqiperia ka qene shtylla e pare mbeshtetese e UCK-se  qe ne fillimet e krijimit te saj. ajo filloj te organizohej qe ne 1990-1991. biles ne kete kohe ramiz alia i ka nisur proceset e para per te ndihmuar UCK. por kjo u shty per shkak te trazirave te renies se komunizmit. me pas vazhdoi me sali berishen dhe lufta do te ishte bere me pare nese ne shqiperi sdo te ndodhte 1997. 1997 e shtyu kete lufte per te filluar pastaj ne 1999. e mria qe solli 1997 ishte vetem se liroi shqiperine ta furnizonte kosoven me arem pa problem sepse armet tashme ishin sheshit dhe askush smund ta akuzonte shqiperin nga ana e nderkombetareve pasi tashme kjo justifikohej thjeshte si kontraband armesh nga ana e popullit te thjeshte. gjasme UCK ishiteshin arem nga populli. por ne te vertet armet qe merte nga populli ishin pjesa me e vogel sepse pjesa me e madhe dergoheshin nga shteti vete.

----------


## Çaushi

> *z.Dilaver Goxhaj*, i njohur gjat luftës me emrin Shpëtim Golemi, i cili gjat luftës ka mbajtur detyrën zëvëndës shef i shtabit të përgjithshëm të UÇK-së,


E pershendes te nderuarin *Dilaver Goxhajn,* dhe te gjithe Ata/Ato qe kane dhene kontributin e tyre per çlirimin e Kosoves, Shqiperia dha, aq sa pati mundesi te jap. Priti e strehoj qindra e mijra shqiptare te Kosoves, me gjithe skamjen ekonomike qe kishte... per cdo ndihme te cilit do aspekt qofte, * FALEMINDERIT SHQIPERI!*

Gjate qendrimit tim dy mujor ne Tirane, fundvitin qe sa po lam pas, kam pas nderin dhe kenaqesin qe kafen e mengjesit cdo dite, ta shijoj me te nderuarin dhe te respektuarin *Dilaver Goxhajn alias Shpetim Golemin*, prane Shkolles se Trupes ne Tirane, ku tani punon, e kam njohur dhe gjate luftes, nje personalitet i deshmuar dhe me plot motiv per ti sherbyer ne cdo kohe, psiqikisht dhe fizikisht, Kombit te tij. 





> Billi99
> Gezuar Shqiperi
> 
> Nje urim rrin mbi urime,
> si bajrak!
> Per nje Nene qe n'rrugetime,
> na dha gji dhe na dha gjak!
> 
> Per nje Nene patakat por,trime .
> ...


*Billi i dashur MIK - Te pershendes shume ...!
Urime Pervjetori i Trete i Pavarsise se Kosoves!*










*- LAVDI DESHMOREVE TE KOMBIT, NGA GJITHE HAPSIRAT SHQIPTARE!*

----------


## shigjeta

Kur diskutohet ndihma duhen marr parasysh te gjitha rrethanat. Kosova nuk ishte shtet i pavarur dhe Shqiperia si e tille duhet te zbatonte konventat nderkombetare e megjithate nepermjet Shqiperise kaluan armatimet, u bene trajnimet, shkuan njerez qe luftuan te cilet dhane edhe jeten. Shqiperia vete nuk kishte shume qe kishte dal nga nje diktature e tmershme qe e kishte lene ne varferi te madhe. Nje diktature qe e kishte izoluar vendin jo vetem me shtetet e tjera por edhe me bashkombesit e vete. Mos harrojme gjithashtu qe Shqiperia sa kishte kaluar '97 , e megjithate mbajti peshen me te madhe te njerezve qe u shperngulen. Nuk munguan as ndihmat nga komunitetet neper bote, mgjs shqiptaret e Shqiperise s'kishin shume qe kishin filluar emigracionin...
Keto te gjitha, jo per te treguar ndihmen e Shqiperise, se ajo eshte dicka natyrale midis bashkombesve dhe as nuk duhet diskutuar, por per te shikuar drejt situatat dhe sakrificat e atyre, disa prej te cileve dhane edhe jeten per te jetuar pavarsine e Kosoves, endrra e gjithe shqiptareve kudo qe jetojne.

*Indrit Cara*

----------

